# Current precision VST Tamper options



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Are Torr and Pergtamp still the best options for precision tampers for use with VST baskets?

I'm looking for something that will fit the VST basket more snugly as I can notice a gap and play with my current 58.4mm tamper.

leaning towards the Torr tamper but want to check other options.

where's the best place to buy?

cafe kultur any good? http://www.cafe-kultur.de/products/torr-trapeze-flat-titanium-o-58-55-sharp-edge

Thanks

Pho


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

From a usability perspective would take the Pergtamp..... if you want a consistently level bed of coffee


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

garydyke1 said:


> From a usability perspective would take the Pergtamp..... if you want a consistently level bed of coffee


Thanks Gary, why do you find the Pergtamp more consistent? does it have less vacuum effort or does the angle of the sides make it easier to use?


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

doing a bit more looking around, has anyone had any experience with the Pullman personalised tampers that can be matched with baskets? can't seem to find any discussion on here about them

http://pullman.coffee/en/shop/product/422-bronze-base

(realise that the pergtamp is made by pullman)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Phobic said:


> Thanks Gary, why do you find the Pergtamp more consistent? does it have less vacuum effort or does the angle of the sides make it easier to use?


I found the TORR to be very difficult to get level due to the height of the top of the base in relation to the sides of the basket . The Pergtamp is perfect designed for VST baskets and its pretty hard to tamp unevenly ! If anyone has used both tampers side-by-side they'll know what I mean.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Get a Perg - fits VSTs like a glove and equally importantly, the beginning of the curve sits level with the top of the basket so it's easy to ensure your puck surface is both level and 90 degrees to the basket wall.


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Any idea where to buy a Perg now? Has Bean have stopped stocking them and I can't find anywhere else.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Heligan said:


> Any idea where to buy a Perg now? Has Bean have stopped stocking them and I can't find anywhere else.


Sensory lab (not sure about shipping costs though )


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The gold finger 58.55 is as good as the perg for level tamping


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> Sensory lab (not sure about shipping costs though )


Thanks. With shipping and Vat I fear it would be pretty pricey...


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

thanks everyone.

looking at suppliers, looks like the best option is Sensory lab, total cost is £140 with delivery - I closed my eyes and clicked on buy.....

Everywhere in Europe seems to be sold out, only place I could find was https://duismanncoffee.com/product/pergtamp/ which would be £130 however I can't really find any info on the company and the address looks like a housing estate in NL.

might be ok, they get some mentions on NL forums


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Pricey but worth it.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

even more pricey, bloody £34 import tax as well.

with this and the HG-1 I'm proving that I am not the worlds best importer!


----------



## CoseleyKen (Oct 12, 2016)

I use the Made by Knock Heft 585 in an 18g VST basket. Fits like a glove and top edge of tamper lines up with top edge of basket so makes it much easier to tamp level.


----------



## TCR (Nov 20, 2016)

CoseleyKen said:


> I use the Made by Knock Heft 585 in an 18g VST basket. Fits like a glove and top edge of tamper lines up with top edge of basket so makes it much easier to tamp level.


Hi,

How long did it take for your Heft 585 to arrive? I've heard some people say it can be a while with made by knock. Could also be old info.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

TCR said:


> Hi,
> 
> How long did it take for your Heft 585 to arrive? I've heard some people say it can be a while with made by knock. Could also be old info.


Have a look back at old posts on this subject and then decide.


----------



## DevonStan (Sep 19, 2016)

I feel a bit like the poor relation. I received the Motta 58.4mm last week and use it with the stock ECM basket as well as the VST and IMS ones....and it seems a vast improvement over the old 57mm I used for six years. But here I read that the others are rated so highly that the Motta doesn't get a look in. And it was £26, not the huge sums I see mentioned here. It fits perfectly...I'd have thought anything wider would jam and stick.

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/motta-competition-tamper-58-4mm-flat-base.html


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We have Torr Tampers Arriving soon.... 58.55mm and 58.8mm for IMS


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

DevonStan said:


> I feel a bit like the poor relation. I received the Motta 58.4mm last week and use it with the stock ECM basket as well as the VST and IMS ones....and it seems a vast improvement over the old 57mm I used for six years. But here I read that the others are rated so highly that the Motta doesn't get a look in. And it was £26, not the huge sums I see mentioned here. It fits perfectly...I'd have thought anything wider would jam and stick.
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/motta-competition-tamper-58-4mm-flat-base.html


I've just moved from the motta to the pergtamp, there's a big difference in terms of fit, the pergtamp doesn't wiggle and shaves grinds from the sides of the basket leaving it clean. The motta has enough space that you could wiggle it in a VST and mine does leave grinds on the wall.

the pergtamp doesn't suffer from getting stuck as its sides are angled, it feels very well engineering in your hand (almost like the difference between a sharp knife & a very sharp knife if I compare it to the motta), and I find the handle length better for my hands than the motta.

does it make a better spro than the motta? is it worth the money? honestly I don't know yet...it's certainly nicer to use though.


----------



## CoseleyKen (Oct 12, 2016)

TCR said:


> Hi,
> 
> How long did it take for your Heft 585 to arrive? I've heard some people say it can be a while with made by knock. Could also be old info.


It did take over a week but it was worth it.


----------

